# Botox for your calves?



## mpark46

I've heard and read that there people are now injecting botox into their calves to make their legs thinner.

Has anyone ever done this or know of a doctor that performs this?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pardon my ignorance but how does that make calves thinner?  Just curious.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Is that to go with the Boob Screw Uplift ?


----------



## bnjj

OMG - if this actually worked I'd be more than willing to pay for it!!  I have HUGE calves and cannot find knee high boots to fit.

I have my doubts that this would work though as I don't know how botox would slim ones calves.


----------



## mpark46

I heard that it atrophies the calf muscle, hence making it smaller.


----------



## Pursegrrl

mpark46 said:


> I heard that it atrophies the calf muscle, hence making it smaller.


 
Interesting...wow wouldn't that affect how you walk/stand/exercise?


----------



## mpark46

Pursegrrl said:


> Interesting...wow wouldn't that affect how you walk/stand/exercise?


 
There's supposed to be no down time...but it requires A LOT of Botox and is thus expensive!.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ Wow I had never heard of this...very interesting and I hope you find the referral you're looking for.


----------



## bnjj

I just called my Dermatologist and he's heard of this but does not perform this procedure.  He did not say if it was effective or not.


----------



## mpark46

^^bnjj where do you live? Did he give you any suggestions on where to start looking?


----------



## EMMY

Whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaatttttt? OMG what will they think of next lol!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I wish there was something that I could do for my ankles. But there's nothing I can do about the tendons surrounding them so I'm stuck with less than thin ankles. 

There's a company in the UK that makes custom boots based on your calf width. They're called Duo Boots. I haven't ordered from them yet but I plan to soon for the winter!


----------



## ellacoach

OMG the thought of sticking something in my calves makes me sick to my stomach!!! I get cramps in my calves sometimes and it hurts like hell, so I can't even imagine sticking a needle there!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh good gracious!  That sounds like the most painful thing ever!  Even if it did work...no thank you!


----------



## katheryn

Wow, I really can't fathom wanting to inject yourself with enough botox to cause your muscles to atrophy. Yikes!


----------



## tasche13

I've heard they do something even worse in South Korea where they cut the muscle thats behind your knee in order for your calf muscles to atropy and look slimmer permanantly.


----------



## madamefifi

What people will do in the name of Vanity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## HauteMama

I suppose that if slim is more important to a person than health or any definition in one's legs then it might be worth it. After all, people have been sacrificing their health and well-being in the name of vanity almost forever. It just seems like an awfully high price to pay for nominally thinner calves, and it would seem to promote cankles, too.

Most men find calf muscles and definition to be attractive. I think we are far harder on ourselves than others are. I wear either short or mid-calf boots because mine are too large for most taller boots, but I would NEVER atrophy my muscles to make them smaller!


----------



## *Lo

I feel like a doctor willing to perform this is unethical, your calf muscles are a certain size to carry your body weight and size properly, to atrophy muscles for cosmetic reasons in your legs seems like too much of a risk, IMO. That being said I am not against plastic surgery by any means but this procedure seems like bad news.  Also injecting you body with enough botox to atrophy large muscles cant be healthy, remember botox is made of the bacterium that causes botulism which is a very dangerous bacteria and I am guessing it was developed to be used in small quantites.


----------



## romina

Omg !!!


----------



## soph1aa

I don't see how it is unethical as someone wrote above. THere are people who hate their calves and there are alternatives to it. 
I know calve slimming, reduction, surgeries are popular in asian countries. There are lots of korean plastic surgery places in LA that does botox on your calves. and there is a new  "non surgical procedure" thats out for your claves that doesnt require cutting the little nerve on the back of your knee.

But as others said, yes you need to keep on getting the shots to keep the muscles atropy,, fatigue, etc.. and it is costly. 
I'm not sure what the other non surgical procedure is but you can find out more info at Wave and one other place.
pm me if anyone is intereseted.. altho i don't know exactly what it is, i can give you info about the place


----------



## claireZk

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

my miracle cure for ugly legs = pants


----------



## *Lo

soph1aa said:


> I don't see how it is unethical as someone wrote above. THere are people who hate their calves and there are alternatives to it.
> I know calve slimming, reduction, surgeries are popular in asian countries. There are lots of korean plastic surgery places in LA that does botox on your calves. and there is a new "non surgical procedure" thats out for your claves that doesnt require cutting the little nerve on the back of your knee.
> 
> But as others said, yes you need to keep on getting the shots to keep the muscles atropy,, fatigue, etc.. and it is costly.
> I'm not sure what the other non surgical procedure is but you can find out more info at Wave and one other place.
> pm me if anyone is intereseted.. altho i don't know exactly what it is, i can give you info about the place


 
I apologize if I offended you or anyone about this procedure, I was just sharing my opinion.  As I said I am ALL for plastic surgery, but I do feel as though some doctors jeopardize the integrity of medicine for financial gain.


----------



## soph1aa

haha no biggie Lo. but i do understand what your trying to say about doctors and financial gain..!!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

HubbaWubba said:


> Is that to go with the Boob Screw Uplift ?


 
That's the funniest S($&#*t I've ever read!!!!!

p.s. who the heck wants skinny calves??????Yuck, that's just not attractive! Boney Marroney!


----------



## Melissa71

claireZk said:


> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> my miracle cure for ugly legs = pants


ROTFLMAO ITA, that's why I have some very nice pant suits.


----------



## filtered vanilla

I've also heard of this procedure in Korea. I would imagine the side effects aren't that great though, as obviously atrophy-ing your muscles would lead to significant weakness IF done improperly. But I guess the idea behind this is similar to why people inject botox into the muscles to slim their jawline (also a popular procedure in Asia, I heard). Shrink the muscles = slim the silhouette.


----------



## *Lo

I saw on Dr. 90210 that they injected botox in the jawline to reduce the effects of TMJ as well


----------



## penanggirl

Soph1aa, 
you wrote on this thread almost a year ago so you may not even read this, but if so can you refer me to some Korean plastic surgery places in LA that practice botox calf injection? Thanks!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I'll stick with my stretch boots...

ETA:  Just noticed this is an old thread....


----------



## bhurry

omg, that made me laugh so hard as I have the same problem.  I have HUGE calves and I've been longing to find the perfect knee high boots but haven't found one.  My husband tells me I need get one made but would probably cost a lot as they would need more material to fit my huge calves.




bnjj said:


> OMG - if this actually worked I'd be more than willing to pay for it!! I have HUGE calves and cannot find knee high boots to fit.
> 
> I have my doubts that this would work though as I don't know how botox would slim ones calves.


----------



## hmmsmc101

Im actually getting botox in my calves a week from tuesday but for a different reason. I'm getting it because it have really tight leg muscels in my left leg so they are gonna do the botox and then about a week after they are gonna put a cast on my leg to keep it in one postion. and im gonna switch the cast out a few times and they will seitch the postion. I got the same thing done when i was little minus the cast and it HURT LIKE HELL! no joke


----------

